

Sharing Is Caring: Open Source at Groupon - josegonzalez
https://engineering.groupon.com/2014/open-source/sharing-is-caring-open-source-at-groupon/

======
anonman
Help the GNOME Foundation defend the GNOME trademark against Groupon

[https://gnome.org/groupon/](https://gnome.org/groupon/)

